
Show HN: Lambdanews.io, a Vue-based HN client - shawn
https://lambdanews.io/news
======
shawn
There have been many attempts to redesign HN, but I wanted to try staying
faithful to the original. E.g. here’s what this thread looks like:
[https://lambdanews.io/item/17810208](https://lambdanews.io/item/17810208)

One unfortunate side effect of using a “modern” framework is that it was
difficult to get the URL format to match HN’s exactly. Eventually I just gave
up and went with /item/.

I also cloned Search HN for completeness: [https://ln-
search.herokuapp.com](https://ln-search.herokuapp.com)

